# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Zopiclone

## Starla

Wondering if anyone has any experience taking zopiclone to help with sleeping? 
Dr prescribed 14 3.75mg tablets yesterday. Advised to take one per night for a week to try establish a more normal sleep pattern and to reserve the other 7 tablets for as and when required. He advised that they were only a short-term use medication and they can lead to dependency, but worth trying to establish regular sleep. 
When I got home with prescription there was no patient information leaflet with meds so I googled to find one from makers and came across some rather alarming comments regarding withdrawals and addictive nature of them and I'm now very reluctant to even try them. 
I know medication is different for everyone but just wondering if anyone has used this particular one short term with success? 
Thanks in advance

----------


## Paula

Yes, I have. Tbh it was a blessing - when you haven't slept properly in a long time, it's wonderful to get some sleep. Yes, they're potentially addictive but your dr is avoiding that with his instructions.

----------


## Starla

thanks Paula. My sleep depravation is high right now, literally 2 hours max a night. I don't feel sleepy at all though but constantly exhausted. The other reason I was reluctant to take them was because it was just me & my daughter in the house. Worried they make me sleep through alarm for school etc. I am going to take one Friday night and she's how I get on and feel next day. Thanks for your input.

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree with Paula. They can be addictive, but just be sensible with them...

----------


## Anna

Hi, I took them every night for 2 weeks recently for exactly the same reason as you've been prescribed them, to help re-establish a normal sleeping pattern. I was having real trouble sleeping before and was really strung out about it. They worked really well for me, it was such a relief to be able to sleep properly again. 

I took my last one about 2 and a half weeks ago and have had no problems with sleeping since then. I had no issues whatsoever with stopping them either, I think it's generally with regular long-term use that you might have more of a problem. Hope you find them helpful.

----------



----------


## S deleted

I've used them in the past but I'm not a fan of using them. At 3.75mg it had no affect but at 7.5mg I slept like a baby but the following day I struggled to stay awake. I now use mirtazapine at nights which helps me to sleep.

----------



----------


## Paula

I was told, as I had the same concerns as you (I first took them when my youngest was a baby) that zopiclone is designed to get you to sleep, not keep you asleep so, in theory, you should wake at sounds itms

----------



----------


## Starla

Decided to take one last night at 9:50, done dishes and went to bed, lights out no tv phone etc. Was still lying awake at midnight. Then every hour until 4am and finally gave in and got up at 5:20. Ended up spending rest of day back in bed exhausted after both am/pm school runs. 
Have just taken again tonight, hoping for a good nights sleep - in desperate need.

----------


## rose

Hi Starla, if the 3.75mg tablets don't work I suggest you go back to the doctor on Monday and tell them that.
Is there anything particular keeping you awake at night, are you worried about anything or will your brain just not stop?

----------


## Starla

Not much success again last night  :(:  went to bed after taking it, lights out etc still lying awake hours later and woke up every hour again. 
Rose a mixture of both really, I've never been a great sleeper but right now stressed out with some personal stuff  and bedtime is worst trigger. My daughter is so upset at bedtime because she desperately misses her dad (who is currently refusing to see her) that I get so worked up trying to settle her.

----------


## Anna

Hi again, I'm sorry you're not finding them helpful. I was prescribed 7.5 mg. I agree with Rose about going back to your doctor asap and telling them they're not helping, hopefully they'll increase the dose or prescribe you something different that will be more successful x

----------

rose (23-04-16)

----------


## Paula

Why is he refusing to see her?

----------


## Starla

I don't know Paula, he's just completely shut us out lately. Keeps telling her he'll see her soon, but never keeping his promises. The wee one hasn't seen him since before Christmas she is devastated, inconsolable mostly at bedtime.

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Poor little thing! How old is she?

----------


## Starla

7 Suzi

----------


## Paula

Oh hunni, I'm sorry - that's disgusting of him

----------


## Suzi

Poor baby! Do you know why he's chosen to be like this?

----------


## Starla

I know he's under a lot of stress right now and suffering depression himself too, I try my best to go easy on him and remind myself how bloody hard some days are but then I look at her and wonder how on earth he can make her suffer

----------


## Suzi

Maybe you could suggest him at least make a phone call or send a letter?

----------


## Starla

I have, he speak to her on phone occasionally. I was letting her text him but got to the stage he wasn't even replying and she was getting upset at him not replying so I just put a stop to it and said phone wasn't working any more (she used my old one). I've asked, pleaded, told him what it's doing to her (and me, hence sleeping tablets) but as of yet he's not even responded. At a complete loss. How do you tell a 7 year old her dad doesn't want to see her??? Heartbroken watching her every night cry asking when she can see her dad.

----------


## Starla

On the phone he always says to her "see you soon" - but never follows through. The other night she said to me "mummy I've been such a patient girl waiting on daddy coming to see me and I know I will see him soon but I just want to cuddle him" - I let him know she wants him in her life, always let her know it's her choice etc and she desperately wants to see him but feels like he's just stuck his head in the sand

----------


## Suzi

Then maybe you need to tell him to tell her what's going on - unless you tell her that he's poorly and he's doing his best, but that it might be a while...

----------


## S deleted

Starla I'm not gonna lie, reading this thread is really hard for me. I know just how heartbreaking it is for you to pick up the pieces when he lets her down. You need to put a stop to him speaking to her. All these conversations are doing is prolonging the agony. If he wants to see your daughter fine but the two of you arrange it between you and have her ready but don't tell her it's happening until he shows up. This way if he backs out she doesn't have to suffer the disappointment.

----------



----------


## Paula

Is there any reason, do you think?

----------


## Starla

Yes Paula, I don't really want to post on a public forum but yes there are lots of triggers which have happened which I believe have set off severe depression for him. I have tried to reach out to him, help, back off, give space, offer support, offer to try come up with a plan etc etc but he's just totally shut us out completely. While it's had to accept I understand his behaviour is not "him" it's devastating to watch the destruction it's causing. I know there's nothing I can do unless he lets me but I feel so hopeless when it come to supporting our daughter through it all.

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  :Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Sweetheart I'm so sorry. I truly he quickly understands the impact his behaviour is having on your little girl

----------


## Starla

Messaged him earlier to tell him I feel at crisis point with everything. His family pulling me  in one direction to see their grandchild/niece. Him another, the wee one another again. Work now referring me to O/T as I've been off 5 weeks with a Drs line for another three weeks. 
Told him how bad situation is here. How stressful and unending everything feels. Anxiety back today majorly, Sertraline had really helped it although not much else. 
His reply was "I'll phone soon"
I punched the wall. His version of soon is anything from a day to 6 bloody months right now. 
Took a zopiclone at 10:30pm in hope that it might calm me and send me off to sleep, hoping and praying for 3rd time lucky but as of yet still laying here wide awake a million things in my head with no logic or sense to them  :(:

----------


## Suzi

Sweetheart punching walls isn't going to help anyone or anything. 
Do her grandparents see her?

----------

